# X5 won't move



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

2006 x5 rolls in park but won't drive.. makes a grinding noise going into p ... rear diff spinning but no movement of wheels. Anybody??broken diff?


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Anybody??


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, yes. Either a broken diff or worn splines on one of the half axles.


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Front drives don't turn at all either .. rear diff spinning but nothing!


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

If I put it in drive then go to p it grinds . But if I go to d then neutral to stop spinning then p it won't grind??


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

What do you mean rear diff spinning?
The drive shaft is spinning and the half axles. Diff stays in place.


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

The prop shaft is spinning and the riff diff is spinning but the wheels aren't moving!!


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes the drive shaft spins but half shafts not moving


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Broken diff? I had no warning noises just a faint click before it wouldn't drive


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, if none of the half shafts are spinning but the propeller shaft does, the diff is broken.


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok and would the front wheels not try and move ?


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Or am I right in thinking it will send all power to the path of least resistance which would be the broken rear diff? Cheers!


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

The DSC is monitoring the wheels' speed (which aren't moving in your case) not the drive shaft's therefore it doesn't put much power to the front wheels. Rear axle is always powered.

I'm not sure how the transfer case is programmed.
- either it doesn't put any power to the front since none of the rear wheels are spinning or
- the splines of the front output shaft of the transfer case are worn and that is the grinding noise you hear.

This latter is visible, look at the front output shaft of the transfer case and you will see a short section 1-2 inches spinning but the front drive shaft doesn't move.


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Very good...whatever grinds when going into p is something spinning as when I go from n to p no grind as I've allowed it to stop spinning but from d straight to p is a loud crunching!!


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Mate350z said:


> Very good...whatever grinds when going into p is something spinning as when I go from n to p no grind as I've allowed it to stop spinning but from d straight to p is a loud crunching!!


Not sure about that. There is a parking brake at the end of the transmission and it engages when you put it in P. Maybe that's how it sounds when the parking brake tries to stop a spinning drive shaft.


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes I think that grinding is the parking pawl hitting the spin I g output shaft which is what it usually holds when in p .so if that's holding the output shaft but there's no resistance to hold it in p because the rear diff is blown would that make sense .usually when driving you would brake which stops the shaft then into p parking pawl engages .but sitting idle going from d to p doesn't allow shaft time to stop spinning!!i think?


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Mate350z said:


> Yes I think that grinding is the parking pawl hitting the spin I g output shaft which is what it usually holds when in p .so if that's holding the output shaft but there's no resistance to hold it in p because the rear diff is blown would that make sense .usually when driving you would brake which stops the shaft then into p parking pawl engages .but sitting idle going from d to p doesn't allow shaft time to stop spinning!!i think?


Have you scanned it for any fault codes?

Sure BMW throws a code for such an issue.

Anyways, one way to narrow your diagnosis is to unplug the bigger connection that goes to your transfer case-- *Update: your transfer case actuator motor VTG*--- (so your car becomes *REAR *wheel drive), then try it. You might be able to eliminate one of your suspects. (If no grinding heard, it is your front diff, if still grinding, it is either your rear diff or something else)

But surly I'd scan it first.
Good luck


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

AlphaBetaX5 said:


> Have you scanned it for any fault codes?
> Sure BMW throws a code for such an issue.


I'm not so sure. The only way to tell that is to compare the transmission output speed signal to the rear wheels' speed signal. I don't know of any such algorithm but I might be wrong.



AlphaBetaX5 said:


> Anyways, one way to narrow your diagnosis is to unplug the bigger connection that goes to your transfer case (so your car becomes Forward wheel drive), then try it.


Are you sure this works this way? The rear is always connected. And the front is connected with a multidisc clutch that is controlled by the VTG.


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

acoste said:


> I'm not so sure. The only way to tell that is to compare the transmission output speed signal to the rear wheels' speed signal. I don't know of any such algorithm but I might be wrong.
> 
> Are you sure this works this way? The rear is always connected. And the front is connected with a multidisc clutch that is controlled by the VTG.


I will update my post. It is the other way around, as you explained.


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok thanks il post back with the issue asap


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

Hadn't a chance to look until today .. the rear driveshaft is turning.no problem but the front driveshaft isn't moving..I can also see the rear p/s half shaft moving in and out when it's in drive!


----------



## Mate350z (Dec 29, 2017)

FIXED!! Rear half shaft popped out of diff...anybody else have theses issues check your half shafts front and rear ...Aran 350z mechanic legend clane ireland?


----------



## Rcr111bmx (Mar 7, 2019)

Mate350z said:


> Ok thanks il post back with the issue asap


My 528i is doing the same thing!!


----------



## Karima88 (8 mo ago)

Wow, yes. Either a broken diff or worn splines on one of the half axles.


----------

